# First message reaction score (random WRF feature!)



## elroy

I just discovered a feature that I'm guessing most people aren't aware of, so I thought I'd tell people about it.  I'm not sure why it would be useful, but I'm sure someone will find it useful or interesting somehow.

On any forum page, if you hover over the "Replies/Views" area associated with a specific thread, you will be told the "first message reaction score," which is the number of reactions the first post in the thread has received. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## SamQhest

elroy said:


> I just discovered a feature that I'm guessing most people aren't aware of, so I thought I'd tell people about it.  I'm not sure why it would be useful, but I'm sure someone will find it useful or interesting somehow.
> 
> On any forum page, if you hover over the "Replies/Views" area associated with a specific thread, you will be told the "first message reaction score," which is the number of reactions the first post in the thread has received. 🤷🏻‍♂️


Emm, ok... ¡excelente!


----------



## amikama

I noticed it long ago, but never thought it was useful. What does a score of 3 or 10 mean?   In most cases the replies are much more interesting than the first message!


----------



## DearPrudence

I thanked the first message just to see what it looked like. I had a hard time seeing it at first.
Indeed, I don't see the point and I can't imagine when/how you could agree or thank an initial message 🤔


----------



## merquiades

This feature works for me.  It's clearly visible that 2 people have reacted to the first message.
I suppose the program assumes that in the first message the question asked by the person who opened the thread is resolved.  The original person and others like or thank,  so when you hover over the main page of the forum and see that 2 people reacted, you don't need to bother to open the thread.
It wasn't designed for those threads we have with 80 responses.


----------



## duduc

Search results perhaps?


----------



## Loob

merquiades said:


> This feature works for me.  It's clearly visible that 2 people have reacted to the first message.
> I suppose the program assumes that in the first message the question asked by the person who opened the thread is resolved.  The original person and others like or thank,  so when you hover over the main page of the forum and see that 2 people reacted, you don't need to bother to open the thread.
> It wasn't designed for those threads we have with 80 responses.


I'm not sure I've understood, merq.  The feature shows the Reactions [] given to the first post in the thread - in other words, in the language forums, to the question, not any of the answers.


----------



## Myridon

No one generally "Likes" or "Thanks" the question, do they?


----------



## Loob

Precisely!


----------



## Sowka

Myridon said:


> No one generally "Likes" or "Thanks" the question, do they?


I think we could use it for really good questions: Looked for the answer first, full context and background information, a clear question...

Good questions are as important as good answers.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> over the "Replies/Views" area


Do you mean the area where the date, the symbols for  'share'+ 'bookmark' and #1 are? Or the area containing the text?  By hovering over neither of them do I obtain any ''first message reaction score''. I use a Windows PC with Google browser.


----------



## DearPrudence

In the forum page, to the left of the date, over either "Replies" or "Views":


----------



## bearded

DearPrudence said:


> In the forum page



Now I found it. Many thanks!!


----------

